# [Commission] Nurgle Forgefiend



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Heya, good people of Heresy! About ten days ago I finished a bunch of models, amongst them this lovely chap - a Nurgle Forgefiend with magnetized wepaons:














































http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/chaos/ffdetail1schrift1.jpg[/i9mg]

[img]http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/chaos/fffront1schrift1.jpg



















Really fun model. This one possibly was the one I had the most fantasy painting fun with from the whole lot. Note the added growths and Nurglings. 

Hope that you like him!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work!

Have a cookie! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, Tawa. I know why I like this place so much.  (cookieess!)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's well earned! :so_happy:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Great Father Nurgle belches in approval =)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Sigur!
That's beautiful . . . Even your dirt is painted too cleanly!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks Very Nice Man!!


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

I usually keep to myself now a days but I must say I do so love this model nice work . You try any of the new rot colours by GW yet? I was going to use some and was wondering if this pretty girl had any on her


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

just simply amazing stuff...


----------



## Munkey (Apr 10, 2013)

that is absolute quality. really like the detail on the sinews on the legs


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks great @Sigur! One thing I want to comment on however, I do think that some rust effects on the barrels of the guns would be in order, I personally think they look to clean right now. But hey, it works fine without that as well, stunning piece!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent model. The little Nurgle touches are very nice.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much for the comments, guys. 
@Svartmetall: Well, er, thanks. Papa Nurgle's approval could have been worse I guess. 
@NoHeresyOnlyTruth: Thanks very much, it's a compliment in itself that the model reactivated you. Nope, have not tried the GW effects things yet. I hear that most of them are rather good though. Maybe I'll pick some of them up at a whim some time in the future but for now I'm rather happy with the techniques I use and I think that the GW ones wouldn't really replace or enhance them all that much. But I'm always open to being proved to be a fool of course. 
@Miami: Good point, a bit of rust may have added a lot to the look. However, I tried to keep the model very "cool" in tone and felt that the shiny metal would be a better contrast to the fleshy parts. So yeah, it was one of those decisions for which I can see the other side of the argument very well but I don't really regret not having added any rust. 

Uploading more Nurgly goodness as we speak so stay tuned!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

EH. Looks great but doesn't make me vomit so not nurgley enough.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Comparing this and your reaver this is much better despite the clean weapons. very good work. Have a cookie.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers. To me it looks Nurgly enough. Of course one could paint it green and throw a ton of goopy stuff at the model but that's stylistic choices I think.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks pretty awesome and the nurgle effect is great. For me personally I would have liked maybe just a hint of rust or decay at the joints of the gun barrels but you have said this was a choice to not do that so fair enough.

Its nice to see a lighter choice for the primary colour, and does look very pre heresy Death Guard. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Deo Duce Comite Ferro (Jan 17, 2014)

Outstanding work, looks MEAN !


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there any chance you'll be making a tutorial on how to paint Nurgle Sigur style? Either on here or taleofpainters or whatever


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Miami said:


> Is there any chance you'll be making a tutorial on how to paint Nurgle Sigur style? Either on here or taleofpainters or whatever


I second this. A turorial for this style would be great.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning piece of work, the only thing I would like to say is it look very clean for nurgle, although I am not knocking the effort in detail in this, I would be proud to produce something as half as good as this


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Simply gorgeous. What paint did you use for the white?


----------

